# Soggy at the track



## -Oy- (Mar 18, 2018)

It was a bit of a challenge photographing at Oulton Park in Cheshire yesterday.

I have a half marathon, 5k and family mile to photography today! Brrrr...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2018)

oooh it was such a horrible day with the snow and all...but it's still a fabulous photo...


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Mar 18, 2018)

-Oy- 
Excellent photo


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks both


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2018)

Nice shot!


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 18, 2018)

10min later


----------

